# Les nouvelles réformes pôle emploi



## caroline99 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Concernant les nouvelles réformes pôle emploi à partir de février 23, sommes nous aussi concernées ?
Cela va-t-il changer quelques chose pour nous ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

à polemploi on a le même régime que n'importe quel salarié lambda en ce qui concerne les ares


----------



## assmatzam (22 Novembre 2022)

Pas sûre 
Car j'ai lu que les intermitants n'étaient pas concernés car régime différent 
Ils en sera peut-être de même pour nous aussi ??? 

@Nanou91 notre spécialiste à du se pencher sur le problème et elle pourra sûrement nous en dire plus


----------



## nounou ohana (22 Novembre 2022)

cela risque d'impacter la durée d'utilisation de nos droits.
Aujourd'hui quand nous avons 24 mois d'indemnisation , quand nous avons des activités reprises nous ne consommons pas 30 ou 31 jours par mois et la durée d'utilisation possible est augmentée de 03 ans.. cela ne sera peut être plus le cas


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

Nous avons le même statut que des salariés classiques.
Donc la loi sera pour nous aussi.
Ça n'impactera pas les droits déjà en cours mais uniquement celles et ceux qui ouvriront des droits ou des rechargements à compter du 1er Février 2023.
Le calcul des ARE ne changera pas au niveau du montant. Par contre la durée sera impactée.

Le marché du travail étant actuellement dans un « contexte favorable » selon le ministre du Travail, avec un taux de chômage de 7,3 % d’après l’Insee, la durée d’indemnisation sera donc modulée à la baisse dès le 1er février (pas pour les droits en cours).  Ceux et celles qui ont des droits ouverts actuellement, cers droits là ne seront pas concernés.
Le coefficient retenu est de 0,75%. En clair, un demandeur d’emploi qui aura cotisé 24 mois sera indemnisé 18 mois, alors que dans le système actuel, il aurait eu droit à 24 mois d’allocations.
Le demandeur d’emploi pourra toucher les 25 % restants (six mois dans l’exemple cité) seulement si la conjoncture économique s’est fortement dégradée lorsqu’il arrivera au bout de ses droits (et dégradée veut dire que le taux de chômage aura augmenté d'au moins 0,8% sur 3 mois consécutifs).
Les plus de 53 ans et les plus de 55 ans ne sont pas épargnés. Leur durée d’indemnisation passera par exemple de 30 mois maximum à 22 mois et demi pour les premiers. Et de 36 mois maximum à 27 mois pour les seconds.
Voilà les réjouissances....


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Novembre 2022)

Oui les intermittents du spectacle et les dockers aussi !!! et nous ??? notre métier est un peu précaire parfois donc on devrait avoir ce statut !!!


----------



## assmatzam (22 Novembre 2022)

En résumé ça va être la merdouille 😂😂😂


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
ça va être un vrai sac de noeuds oui...
Car il y aura une étude du dossier à l'ouverture des droits, pour voir si le taux de chômage est inférieur à 9% ou pas. Puisqu'apparemment ça va être 9% le taux de référence.
Là on est à 7.3% donc en dessous donc ça va commencer par s'appliquer direct dès février.
Et à la fin des droits, pour voir si on prolonge de 9 mois, 6 mois.... (bref, de ce qu'on aura été amputé), il faudra regarder le taux de chômage à ce moment là et vérifier s'il a augmenté d'au moins 0.8% par trimestre, sur les 3 mois continus... Alors inutile de te dire que sauf  guerre qui arrive en France, ou qui dure 5 ans en Ukraine.... Sauf immense crack boursier, ça ne va pas arriver souvent... 
Et quand tu arriveras en fin de droits, tu seras incapable de savoir si tu récupéreras ces mois amputés....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

Oui et les contrats qui nous sont proposés ne sont pas toujours intéressants,  moi je vieillis comme tous, et j'essaye de me ménager pour aussi soulager mes proches veillisants. 
Alors si les ares sont en permanence recalculėes, on va se retrouver à devoir accepter des contrats contraignants et peu rémunérateurs.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Ce ne sont pas les ARE qui seront recalculées. Si on te trouve des ARE de 40 euros, ça restera 40 euros (sauf révision à chaque perte d'activité conservée).
C'est la durée qui sera raccourcie. Le parlement a dit que le mode de calcul des ARE ne bougeait pas pour le moment...

Une chose m'interpelle toutefois.... et pas des moindres....
Actuellement, un salarié qui perd son emploi, (admettons quelqu'un de moins de 53 ans), on va regarder les salaires qu'il a perçus sur 24 mois précédent la fin de contrat. Si on lui trouve une ARE de 40 euros, *avant* il aurait eu droit à 40 euros x 730 jours (2 ans) = 29200 euros de masse ARE.
Là s'il n'a plus le droit qu'à 18 mois d'ARE, il aura 547 j x 40 euros =21880 euros de masse ARE.
Donc certes on ne change pas le mode de calcul des ARE, mais on perd aussi 25% de sa masse en euros sonnants et trébuchants....

Au départ les députés avaient dit : "le chômeur sera indemnisé moins longtemps mais les ARE seront plus élevées".
Peut-être parce qu'ils avaient imaginé faire : 29200 euros (masse ARE potentielle sur 24 mois) : 547 (18 mois de droits) = 53.33 euros/jour sur 18 mois
Sauf qu'ils ont du s'apercevoir que.... bah en fait.... si la conjoncture se dégrade et qu'on restitue les 6 mois de durée d'indemnisation, faudrait rajouter 182 jours à.... combien d 'euros, si toute la masse ARE a été répartie sur 18 mois....

Je sais que certaines m'auront suivie... que j'en aurai perdues d'autres en cours de route.. 😂  😂 . Mais vous avez compris l'idée ???


----------



## Ladrine 10 (22 Novembre 2022)

😵😲 Oula oui compliqué comme dab 
Mais moi se qui me choque ok période où il y a de la demande et plein d'offres d'emplois
Mais quand on les écoute ses dans le domaine de la restauration du bâtiment ect 
Mais il faut bien être formé pour exercer ses métiers
N'importe qui ne peut pas le faire
J'imagine bien me pointer pour être couvreur 😱
Alors oui ya peut être des postes à pourvoir mais pas pour tout le monde
Et le faite de passer de 24 a 18 mois ne changera pas le problème


----------



## assmatzam (22 Novembre 2022)

Donc je réitère 
C'est la merdouille assurée 😂😂😂


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

@Ladrine 10
Eux misent sur le fait que les demandeurs d'emploi qui seront indemnisés moins longtemps auront donc obligation à reprendre un travail plus vite.
Et nous, figure-toi qu'on fait partie du domaine où il y a beaucoup de pénurie... Les crèches sont en dèche de personnel.

Et là il va y avoir 2 classes d'ass mat :
- celles qui perdent des contrats mais continuent de travailler car il leur en reste (activités conservées), ou elles en retrouvent d'autres (activités reprises)... Celles là on leur foutra la paix et elles continueront à avoir des compléments ARE (selon le montant de leurs activités reprises).
- celles qui n'ont plus de contrats du tout, et qui, si elles refusent plus de 2 offres raisonnables d'emploi, se verront radiées. Et là, si on dit à une ass mat : "il y a des postes à pourvoir dans la crèche de la ville d'a côté. Du lundi au vendredi, soit 7h30/15h30, soit 11h30/19h30."
Bah t'as intérêt à avoir des bons arguments pour refuser car ce sera une offre raisonnable d'emploi


----------



## Ladrine 10 (22 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Dans quelques mois je serais certainement dans se cas 
Très peu de demande chez moi je n'ai plus que 2 enfants qui rentre à l'école en septembre et rien en approche
Mais étant en campagne je n'ai même pas de crèche a proximité
Je n'ai pas non plus de cap 
Je ne pense pas qu'une crèche m'offrirait un poste comme ça en claquant des doigts


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

@Ladrine 10 
Alors si, les crèches sont tellement en dèche de salariés qu'elles recrutent même des gens sans formation dans le domaine, du moment qu'ils sont motivés et aiment les enfants.


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Nous concernant c'est encore mieux que "m'enfin je ne suis pas qualifiée pour prendre ce poste là", il y a aussi et surtout: si je prend ce poste cela m'oblige alors à démissionner de mes contrats restants en cours puisque contrairement à un salarié lambda quand nous sommes au chômage partiel cela ne veut pas dire que nous avons plus de temps pour prendre un autre emploi mais juste moins de sous car nous sommes multi employeurs EN SIMULTANES!
A chaque fois que j'ai été convoquée par une gentille nouvelle conseillère toute fière de m'avoir trouvé pas moins de 10 annonces selon elle correspondant à mon secteur c'est ce que j'ai répondu et je revois la mine dépitée "mais alors comment faire?", ben voilà, on attends qu'un PE nous propose de nous confier son enfant.


----------

